# The Croods - Coming October 1st 2013



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

DUN DUN DAHHH! DREAMWORKS ANIMATION’S EPIC COMEDY-ADVENTURE, THE CROODS, ARRIVES ON BLU-RAY™ DELUXE EDITION AND DVD WITH A BELT PLUSH TOY – FOR A LIMITED TIME – ON OCTOBER 1ST


Over $582 Million at the Box Office Worldwide!

Blu-ray™ Deluxe Edition and DVD are Packed with Croodaceous Content!

Get THE CROODS on Digital HD™ Two Weeks Early!

LOS ANGELES, CA – Dun Dun Dahhh! Lauded by critics as “the first great animated film of 2013” (Pete Hammond, Movieline), Twentieth Century Fox Home Entertainment announces the blockbuster hit, DreamWorks Animation’s THE CROODS, will debut on Digital HD™ on September 15 and Blu-ray 3D™, Blu-ray™ and DVD on October 1. “An instant animated classic,” (Jake Hamilton, FOX-TV), THE CROODS promises to bring the whole family together “from 4 to 104” (Sam Rubin, KTLA), to delight in “stunning visuals, humor and heart,” (Jim Hill, Huffington Post) as the world’s first family embark on an unforgettable adventure. The Blu-ray™ and DVD are chock full of fun bonus material that will bring the vibrant, amazing world of THE CROODS home for the whole family to enjoy. The perfect treat for kids of all ages, THE CROODS Blu-ray™ and DVD comes with a lovable Belt plush toy for a limited time only.

Join the Croods on the journey of a lifetime in the epic comedy-adventure that "has the magical wonder of How To Train Your Dragon" - Jake Hamilton (Fox-TV). When their cave is destroyed, the Croods set out to explore a spectacular landscape filled with fantastic creatures, strange surprises…and a whole new world of adventure!

Written and directed by Chris Sanders (Lilo & Stitch) and Kirk DeMicco (Space Chimps), THE CROODS is “an Animated Avatar,” hails Bill Bregoli of CBS News and is the must-see animated film of the year! Fans of all ages will be cracking up for the adventure everyone loves. Led by an outstanding voice cast featuring Oscar®-winner* Nicholas Cage, Golden Globe®-nominee** Emma Stone, Ryan Reynolds and Oscar®-nominee*** Catherine Keener, the Croods invite your whole family to travel back in time and discover their world.

The purchase of the Blu-ray™ or DVD unlocks additional content on THE CROODS Coloring App, which allows children to color their favorite characters and scenes from the film, add text and voice to the story, and then share their storybook on their TVs at home. Also on the Blu-ray™, families can join Guy, Eep and Belt as they introduce the crazy “Croodaceous Creatures” – the striking and unique animals from the film – and much more. And for a limited time only, any purchase of the Blu-ray™ or DVD comes with a lovable Belt toy! Dun Dun Dahhh! Pre-order today!

DreamWorks Animation’s The Croods Blu-ray™ Deluxe Edition
The Croods Blu-ray + DVD + Digital Copy Deluxe Edition include a Belt plush toy for a limited time and more than an hour of bonus features:

Feature film in high definition

Blu-ray Exclusive Bonus Features:
● The Croodaceous Creatures of Croods! – Find out more about your favorite Croods creatures!
● Be An Artist! – Now you can draw Belt, Macawnivore and Mousephant
● The Croods Coloring & Storybook Builder App

Additional Bonus Features:
● Belt’s Cave Journal – Take a journey with Belt and Guy as they rescue a Jackrobat
● Belt’s Cave Journal – Take a journey with Belt and Guy as they rescue a Jackrobat
● World of DreamWorks Animation – Music videos from your favorite DreamWorks Animation feature films

DreamWorks Animation’s The Croods Blu-ray™ 3D Deluxe Edition
The Croods Blu-ray™ 3D + Blu-ray™ + DVD + Digital Copy Deluxe Edition includes the following:

Feature film in high definition and 3D

All the Blu-ray™ and DVD content listed above

DreamWorks Animation’s The Croods DVD
The single disc DVD includes a Belt plush toy for a limited time plus the following:

Feature film in standard definition

Bonus Features:
● Belt’s Cave Journal
● Croods Cuts (Lost Scenes)
● World of DreamWorks Animation
● Previews


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Great. We greatly enjoyed the movie especially the kids when we saw it in the theater. We will get this when it is available. Kids will watch over and over again! Thanks once again!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I missed it in theaters, but I heard that it was much better than expected, surprised a lot of people. I look forward to having either myself or Todd review it in a few weeks (either way I'm a nerd for animated films so I know I'll be watching it no matter what)


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> I missed it in theaters, but I heard that it was much better than expected, surprised a lot of people.


yes, we also didn't expect much from the commercials but since it was animated and nothing else was on and the kids wanted to see a movie in the theater we took them to see this.

Kids enjoyed of course. But for me, I was surprised to say the movie was actually worth watching. Check it out.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I also saw it at the theaters - pretty sure this one is going to be one of those 5 star video movies. The color palette was amazing - reminded me very much of The Lorax.


----------



## bmoney003 (Nov 21, 2012)

Also the best animation i have seen to date!


----------

